# Game #18 (12/7): Los Angeles Lakers @ Toronto Raptors



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Los Angeles Lakers (8-9) @ Toronto Raptors (3-16)

Air Canada Centre









Date: Tuesday, December 6th
Time: 4:00 pm

*Television:*















KCAL NBALP

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































J. Calderon M. James M. Peterson C. Bosh R. Araujo 





































S. Parker S. Vujacic K. Bryant L. Odom C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Andrew Bynum
Brian Cook
Devean George
Luke Walton


Toronto Raptors





























Matt Bonner
Joey Graham
Jalen Rose
Charlie Villanueva

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Raptors*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 32.2</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Chris Bosh 21.7</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 10.0</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Chris Bosh 10.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.9</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Jose Calderon 6.5</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 2.2</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Matt Bonner 1.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 1.1</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Loren Woods 1.0</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm .504</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Chris Bosh .483</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Luke Walton .500</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Morris Peterson .414</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Sasha Vujacic/Luke Walton 1.000</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Matt Bonner .889</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>12-5</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>11-5</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>12-6</td><td>0.5</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>8-9</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>7-11</td><td>5.5</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>San Antonio Spurs</td><td>14-3</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>12-5</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>10-6</td><td>3.5</td><tr align=center><td>Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>13-5</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Dallas Mavericks</td><td>13-5</td><td>1.5</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>11-5</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>12-6</td><td>2.5</td><tr align=center><td>Denver Nuggets</td><td>10-9</td><td>5.0</td></table>

Gene Keady accepts Raptors NBA Job
By Jeff Washburn
[email protected]










Retired Purdue basketball coach Gene Keady has accepted a position with the NBA's Toronto Raptors.

"What my exact duties will be has yet to be determined," said Keady, who returned Tuesday from a Caribbean cruise with his wife, Pat.

Keady will either join head coach Sam Mitchell's staff as a full-time bench coach or he will be a consultant/scout.

"I talked with them Monday, and they had some of their people at the Jimmy V Classic, so we agreed to finalize things in a day or so," Keady said.

[More in URL]

Raptors Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

It's going to most likely be Calderon and Mike James starting for Toronto's backcourt.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Aight, so Rose off the bench right?


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

back to 500 with a win here . . .we need this


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


> Aight, so Rose off the bench right?



Yep Rose has been coming off the bench the past 5 games or so, and playing like an idiot. It will be interesting to see Joey Graham match up with Kobe. Joey's gonna be a heck of a defender someday, he's already done a good job on Pierce and VC. Not that he'll stop Kobe or anything, but he's got some skills.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

refs are bought out by raptors tonight.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

good start lakers shooting 55% vs raptors 23%


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Anyone else notice that Lamar is in every single play both Offensively and on defence??
I really like the way hes playin these past few games...


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Jeeezzz Morris peterson killing us with 3's


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Is this crap tape delayed again? Mother [email protected]#!#@!$!#[email protected]$!.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

tape ? what tape?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lakers already commited 7 fouls


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

raptors made 5 extra points on free throw line. otherwise they would suck...
Lakers need to stop making fouls


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

3 of 8 for Kobe already with one quarter down and the team actually shooting decently?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Personally I think this team is playing great... especially the past 3 games (not including 2nd half in Minny) they have been playing great team ball...


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

cook back2back slam dunks...lakers 4-0 run without starters


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Cookie, Cookie, Cookie


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

update plz?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lakers on 10-0 run without starters... Am I dreaming. WOW


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lakers 33- Raps 23


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Cookie with 3rd personal foul. Here goes my love for ya. :curse:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Can someone who is watching the game tell me if George was ejected, and why?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

too many turn overs by lakers..

Lead is cut down to 3
La 37- rapts-34


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

I BET 1000 ON THE LAKER AND I WOULDN'T TAKE IT BACK.

GO LAKERS


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Can someone who is watching the game tell me if George was ejected, and why?


I DONT THINK HE DID


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

mihm real azzwipe in foul trouble again with 3 fouls


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Lamar with a dunk!

39-38 LAL


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

How many points does Lamar have?


----------



## Lakeshow_Pimp (Oct 2, 2005)

i dont know about 6

41-38 LAL


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

lamar 8-4-4

La 44- rapts 42


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

o.. kcals slow.. wtf

and wtf is the 'intrepid one" wtf


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Nice shot by Kobe!!!

I am watching it on Sportsnet Ontario... no problerms here


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Solid half.. Cook brought offense when they needed it (Yea that Vujacic, Profit, George, Walton, Cook lineup) but picked up his third foul on Bosh (why is he guarding him anyways, it's BOSH!) and oddly enough the lead was crapped away when he left the game (then the starters came in!) but the Lakers pulled back up at halftime....

Kobe with 6 dimes at the break :clap:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

bryant buzzer beater at half time

La 50, rapts 44

Laker bench: 20 points, 10 boards, 3 dimes, 3 steals


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

What was the starting lineup this time?


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

kobe,odom,smush,sasha,mihm


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe Bryant does a ball fake, and the commentators are like "Kobe has a chance to be one of the top players in this league" WTF!!!... wack *** commentators... a few plays later, Bosh goes to the line and they say "This kid is already one of the elite in this league"

*******es


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

update?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lamar today is shooting well... Kobe is looking to pass the ball.. he has a season high 9 assists... 73-59 Lakers now with 2 mins left in the 3rd...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

lol Bosh just missed 2 straight dunks... Walton and1 on the other end... free throw is good, Kobe goes tot he bench with 11 points, 9 asists and 2 boards... 76-59 with 1:42 left in the 3rd..


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

LOL, I swear in this age with technology being so advanced and practically everything being live, it annoys the hell out of me that we still get tape delayed events. Im watching the score on NBA.com and looks like we're taking care of business.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Lakers Whopping 19 point lead


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sweet shot Smush


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

END OF THE 3RD

81 - 62 Lakers.

Kobe - 11 points, 9 assists, 2 boards
Lamar - 19 points, 4 assists 5 boards
Smush - 15 points, 4 assits, 5 boards

Now we get to see Von Wafer and Bynum play and get some minutes..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

everyone scored today in Lakers. This just a great team game. And Kobe 9 assists is just amazing..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Guys this game is not over until we win the game. 4th qtrs are real test for US. I am hoping for 2nd blowout win for Lakers. I cant watch the game. Looking at yahoo sports .

But How is the Laker defense tonight?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

4 games in 5 nights... Kobe can rest now... I hope Kobe doesnt enter for the rest of the game so we can get the other guys to do something... also I want LO back in the game to get his 20 points... 1 more point


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Profit: 6 points, 2 blocks, 2 steals, 4 boards


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> Guys this game is not over until we win the game. 4th qtrs are real test for US. I am hoping for 2nd blowout win for Lakers. I cant watch the game. Looking at yahoo sports .
> 
> But How is the Laker defense tonight?


Well its now 85 - 64 with Profit hitting a jump shot then a steal and break away dunk... their defense is pretty good... I felt that Odom was playing very good defence on Bosh, ... Bosh did most of his damage on Mihm


----------



## ieatbabies (Aug 24, 2005)

Thank god it didn't take till Feb to get those elusive 3 wins in a row


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Steez said:


> Well its now 85 - 64 with Profit hitting a jump shot then a steal and break away dunk... their defense is pretty god... I felt that Odom was playing very good defence on Bosh, ... Bosh did most of his damage on Mihm



lol  I guess Phil used Mihm as Bait.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

come on Phil Let Bynum Play atleast in the Garbage time...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

96-81 with 3 : 55 left... 
Lakers with 5 players in double figures... Cook needs 2 more to get into double figures...


----------



## Jeremias (Jun 18, 2005)

Bynum Has Entered The Game!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Holy crap... its now 96-89 with 50 some seconds left


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

WHOAAAAAAA

Anone see that Von Wafer DUnk!!!!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Von Wafer with a put back dunk off a free throw... 102-91 final...

Great game by the Lakers.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

4th quarter was dreadful but good enough..

Lakers played the 4th without Smush, Kobe, Lamar, and Mihm :clap:

11 pts, 9 dimes for Kobe


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

We kick ***!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Woohoo back to .500!!!

9-9

Anyone know what the Lakers record was last season after 18 games?


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

that von wafer dunk was sickkk


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Kobe with 11 points and looking at the box score, we win with a balanced game. :clap:

Then again this is the Raptors, so I won't get too excited.


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Steez said:


> Woohoo back to .500!!!
> 
> 9-9
> 
> Anyone know what the Lakers record was last season after 18 games?


10-8


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

man that was a lucky win


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> Kobe with 11 points and looking at the box score, we win with a balanced game. :clap:
> 
> Then again this is the Raptors, so I won't get too excited.



Win is a Win and Lakers are supposed to win on teams like these.. Raptors,Hawks, Hornets,Kings etc..


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> Win is a Win and Lakers are supposed to win on teams like these.. Raptors,Hawks, Hornets,*Kings* etc..


:laugh:
Nice.

But the Hornets are playing pretty well this year.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Good game to watch. Raptors really suck this year. Bosh is a beast though. If he ever learns to play defense he'll be a top 5 player. He's getting there.

Another great all around team effort tonight, especially from Odom and Kobe.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Great game. 2 for 2 on the road so far. Cant argue with that...


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

back to .500!!!!


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Anybody got a clip of Wafer dunkin it?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

BACK TO .500! :rock:

We need to win the next two games against Chicago(where I will be heading to Friday morning) and Minnesota. Because then we have Dallas and Memphis.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

that reverse layup by smush was sick


----------

